# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Qeveria, gati të riatdhesojë 30 personalitete historike

## Brari

Qeveria, gati të riatdhesojë 30 personalitete historike 

VALENTINA MADANI 

Eshtrat e Zogut, Ministria e Jashtme nis procedurat 

Për Nënë Terezën, çështja mes Indisë dhe Vatikanit 



Qeveria është e gatshme të nisë procedurat e riatdhesimit të eshtrave të Mbretit të shqiptarëve, Zogu I dhe fill pas tij, edhe të 30 personaliteteve të tjera të kombit, të cilat prehen në vende të ndryshme të botës. Instituti Kombëtar i Diasporës Shqiptare pranë Ministrisë së Jashtme, brenda pak ditësh do të nisë procedurat e riatdhesimit të tyre, me vendet ku ata prehen. Flamur Gashi, drejtuesi i këtij instituti, konfirmoi dje se aktualisht ka nisur puna për ngritjen e një komisioni qeveritar shtetëror për rikthimin e eshtrave të Mbretit të parë të shqiptarëve, Ahmet Zogu, si arkitektin e shtetit modern shqiptar dhe një prej personaliteteve më të mëdha, më të shquara e me kontributin më madhor në historinë e kombit shqiptar. Sipas tij, vendimi i shpallur nga Kryeministri, për kthimin e eshtrave të ish-Mbretit Ahmet Zogu, por dhe personalitete të tjera si Mithat Frashëri, Nënë Tereza dhe Fan S. Noli, është një nismë e mirëmenduar nga qeveria shqiptare për të kthyer në atdhe figurat kombëtare. Z. Gashi vuri në dukje se tratativat e qeverisë në realizimin e këtij vendimi do të jenë të vazhdueshme. Ai përmendi se figura të shquara si ish-mbreti Ahmet Zogu (i cili ndërroi jetë në Kanë, Francë, në 1961), Fan Noli, (politikan, shkrimtar dhe klerik, kryeministër, varrosur në Boston, SHBA më 1965); Mithat Frashër, (kreu i Ballit Kombëtar, varri në Nju Jork, SHBA, vdiq në vitin 1949), Abaz Kupi (atdhetar nacionalist, varri në SHBA, vdiq në vitin 1976), kanë bërë shumë për çështjen shqiptare dhe kanë qenë të gjithë properëndimorë. Por sipas tij, për humanisten shqiptare Nënë Tereza, që ndërroi jetë 12 vjet më parë në Kalkuta (Indi), çështja qëndron pak më ndryshe, sepse ajo ka qenë një grua e madhe, bamirëse fetare, çështja e së cilës qëndron midis Indisë, Vatikanit dhe Shqipërisë. Kjo dhe pse moralisht figura e Nënë Terezës i takon shqiptarëve. Por nuk janë vetëm këto personalitete eshtrat e të cilëve ndodhen jashtë vendit. Figura të shquara të letërsisë, publicistikës, qeverisjes e diplomacisë shqiptare kanë vdekur dhe prehen jashtë vendit. Nga të dhënat rezulton se janë rreth 30 personalitete historike shqiptare që nuk prehen në atdhe dhe që qeveria shqiptare do të nisë negociatat me vendet përkatëse për rikthimin e eshtrave të gjithës e cilit në Shqipëri. Është qeveria e kryesuar nga Sali Berisha ajo që jo vetëm i njeh kontributin e pamohueshëm në ndërtimin e shtetit, por merr përsipër të sjellë në Shqipëri eshtrat e familjes mbretërore. Kryeministri Berisha njoftoi dy ditë më parë se qeveria do të ngrejë një komision shtetëror për të kthyer në atdhe eshtrat e Mbretit Zog dhe anëtarëve të tjerë të familjes mbretërore që prehen në Paris të Francës. Sipas tij, autoriteti suprem shtetëror i vendit do të kujdeset që t'i bëhen të gjitha nderimet shtetërore që i takojnë mbretit të parë të shqiptarëve dhe familjes mbretërore. Mbreti Zogu i Parë do të ketë një protokoll e ceremoni të denjë për kryetarin e shtetit dhe mbretin dhe bashkë me personalitete të tjera do të gëzojë dhe do të ketë të gjitha nderimet e këtij vendi dhe ata do të rikthehen në Shqipëri, në panteonin e kombit të tyre. Kryeministri Sali Berisha vuri në dukje se qeveria shqiptare merr këtë vendim, duke njohur Ahmet Zogun, Kryeministër, President dhe më vonë Mbret i shqiptarëve, si arkitektin e shtetit modern shqiptar, si një prej personaliteteve më të mëdha, më të shquara, me kontribut më madhor në historinë e kombit shqiptar. 



Eshtrat e babait, Leka Zogu: Z. Berisha, ju më gëzuat pa masë 



Me sytë që i shndrijnë nga emocionet, pa mundur të fshehë gëzimin pas një pritjeje të gjatë, Leka Zogu, trashëgimtari i fronit mbretëror, tashmë ka një arsye të fortë falënderimi ndaj Kryeministrit Sali Berisha, sepse e ka gëzuar pa masë. Lajmi për kthimin e eshtrave të Mbretit Zog nga Parisi, ku ai u varros në prill të vitit 1961, ka rikthyer shpresën e pareshtur të Familjes Mbretërore për të vënë në vend amanetin e fundit të Mbretit. Ky vendim i rëndësishëm i qeverisë, që pritej prej kohësh, u përshëndet dje nga vetë Trashëgimtari i Fronit Mbretëror, i biri i Mbretit Zog, Leka I. Një vendim i tillë është një vendim i madh që ndryshon historinë, - u shpreh z. Zogu. Megjithëse ende nuk mund të parashikojë se kur eshtrat e familjes së tij do të prehen në Shqipëri, pretendenti për fronin mbretëror Leka Zogu vlerëson ngritjen e Komisionit Ndërshtetëror që ka marrë përsipër që pas shumë vitesh të sjellë në atdhe eshtrat e atij që Kryeministri Berisha e cilësoi si arkitektin e shtetit modern shqiptar. "Ajo do të varet përmbi vendimin e komisionit se është pak herët ta dimë, por kam shpresë se ashtu do të jetë. Një vendim i tillë është një vendim i madh, është një vendim që ndryshon diçka në histori. Ky nuk është një vendim i lehtë për tu marrë, por marrja e tij më ka gëzuar jashtë mase, - u shpreh Leka Zogu. Familja mbretërore në një deklaratë për median bëri të ditur se është koha që të nderohen të gjitha ato figura të tjera që kanë kontribuar për kombin shqiptar dhe si për ironi të fatit në krye të kësaj liste vë Fan Nolin, kundërshtarin më të ashpër politik të Ahmet Zogut. Për të vijuar më pas me Nënë Terezën, Abaz Kupin, Mit'hat e Mehdi Frashërin, amaneti i të cilëve që të prehen në atdhe ende nuk është përmbushur. Familja mbretërore e cilësoi vendimin e qeverisë një veprim fisnik në respekt të figurës së Mbretit Zog dhe trashëgimtarëve të tij, ku një falënderim i veçantë shkoi për Kryeministrin Sali Berisha. Me krijimin e komisionit qeveritar shtetëror, rikthimi i eshtrave të Mbretit Zog është vetëm çështje kohe, dhe pritja e vendosja e tyre në varrezën mbretërore do të përmbushet me tërë ceremonialin që i takon arkitektit të shtetit modern shqiptar. Nuk dihet ende se ku do të vendosen eshtrat e Ahmet Zogut dhe pjesëtareve të tjerë të familjes mbretërore. Trashëgimtarët e tij shpresojnë që kjo të bëhet në vendin ku dikur prehet Nëna Mbretëreshe, në kodrat e liqenit në Tiranë, një tokë që sipas tyre i përket familjes mbretërore, por që ende nuk i është kthyer. 



Nga 1932 deri në 2008, rikthimi i 11 figurave historike 



Që nga viti 1932 deri në vitin 2008 në atdhe janë kthyer eshtrat e 11 personaliteteve si: Ismail Qemali (themelues i shtetit të pavarur shqiptar, kryeministër i qeverisë së parë. Eshtrat iu kthyen më 1932); Naim Frashëri (rilindës, poet. Iu rikthyen eshtrat nga Turqia në vitin 1937); Abdyl Frashëri (rilindës, kryetar i Lidhjes së Prizrenit, iu rikthyen eshtrat në Shqipëri në vitin 1978); Aleksandër Stavër Drenova (Asdreni, poet, përkthyes i himnit kombëtar, iu rikthyen eshtrat më 1960 nga Rumania); Hasan Prishtina, (rilindës, iu rikthye eshtrat më 1977); Faik Konica, (ambasador i Shqipërisë në SHBA, prozator dhe gazetar. Iu kthyen eshtrat nga SHBA-ja më 1995); Vaso Pasha, (rilindës, varri në Liban, vdiq më 1892, iu kthyen eshtrat në Shkodër më 1978); Luigj Gurakuqi, (atdhetar dhe pjesëmarrës në Shpalljen e Pavarësisë 1912, vdiq më 1925 në Itali, iu kthyen eshtrat më 1978); Migjeni, (prozator dhe poet universal, vdiq në Itali, iu kthyen eshtrat më 1962); A.Z.Çajupi, (shkrimtar rilindës, varri në Kajro, Egjipt, vdiq në vitin 1930. Iu kthyen eshtrat më 1978 në Gjirokastër); Mustafa Kruja, (ministër, vdiq në Niagara Falls, SHBA, më 27 dhjetor 1958. Iu rikthyen eshtrat më 2008). 






11/10/2009    

standart

----------

